# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Koortsblaas;beter niet zoenen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Niet zoenen met een koortsblaasje!

Met een koortsblaasje kunt u beter niet zoenen. Ook orale seks is niet aan te bevelen. 

Het virus dat koortsblaasjes veroorzaakt (het Herpes Simplex Virus) is namelijk zeer besmettelijk en kan zich van de mond via de vingers naar andere delen van het lichaam verspreiden. 
Ook door bijvoorbeeld het delen van handdoeken of glazen kan het virus worden overgedragen. 
Bij het opdoen van make-up kan het virus verspreid worden van mond naar ogen. 

Let dus goed op als je een koortslip hebt. Het virus kan door orale seks zelfs verspreid worden naar de schaamstreek en bij de sekspartner genitale zweertjes veroorzaken. 
Alle fasen van een uitbraak van het virus zijn besmettelijk . 
Vanaf de eerste tinteling tot aan de open blaasjes. Pas nadat de blaasjes zijn opgedroogd, is het besmettingsgevaar geweken. 
Wie een koortslip heeft doet er goed aan zijn of haar geliefde even iets minder intiem te benaderen.

Eventueel kan u de koortsblaasjes behandelen met een virusremmende zalf.

Na besmetting blijft het virus levenslang in sluimertoestand in het lichaam aanwezig. 

Er zijn diverse factoren die het koortslipvirus kunnen activeren. Deze variëren van persoon tot persoon, maar een verminderde weerstand speelt veelal een belangrijke rol. Andere factoren zijn bijvoorbeeld UV licht, zonlicht, koud weer, stress, vermoeidheid, koorts en infecties zoals verkoudheid. 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

